# Some help for a beginner please



## mikesel (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi All.  I've just signed up as a new member and become a site supporter straight away.  We're newly retired and are taking our Elddis Autoquest 200 onto the open road in late July.  I'd be very grateful for a bit of help on how to use the site.  Where do I get passwords from to download map files please? Is there a novice's guide I should look at first so that I don't ask too many stupid questions?!

Mike (& Tricia)

- Edit - *Sorry!  If I'd read the text file that came with the download, I'd have seen the password.  Sorry to bother you.*


----------



## maingate (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi there,

You need to download the readme file as the password is in there.

The kml file for google earth is easy to install into google earth.

It depends on what make of satnav you have for the poi`s. There are some instructions in the readme file for that.

Unfortunately canalsman is on holiday at the moment.


----------



## noody (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not very good with the site controls, 'short-attention-span-syndrome' I'm afraid. But hello anyway, I'm a 30-months novice myself and learnt a lot from these people.

Share your problems, learn from others and you'll be giving-back in no time at-all.


Richard. Distinguished kite-surfing gentleman
I don't do tricks.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 7, 2010)

mikesel said:


> Hi All.  I've just signed up as a new member and become a site supporter straight away.  We're newly retired and are taking our Elddis Autoquest 200 onto the open road in late July.  I'd be very grateful for a bit of help on how to use the site.  Where do I get passwords from to download map files please? Is there a novice's guide I should look at first so that I don't ask too many stupid questions?!
> 
> Mike (& Tricia)
> 
> - Edit - *Sorry!  If I'd read the text file that came with the download, I'd have seen the password.  Sorry to bother you.*





Hi, if you let me know what sat nav you use I will try & run you through the procedure.

Dezi


----------



## mikesel (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Dezi.  I have a TomTom Go 730.  I'd be very grateful for the help.  I've tried copying the file directly on to the device through Windows explorer, but can't find any of the POIs on it after doing that.

Mike


----------



## Dezi (Jul 7, 2010)

mikesel said:


> Thanks Dezi.  I have a TomTom Go 730.  I'd be very grateful for the help.  I've tried copying the file directly on to the device through Windows explorer, but can't find any of the POIs on it after doing that.
> 
> Mike




Hi, I have Canalmans Readme file & I quote = 

For tom tom devices you should do the following.

1] Rename the wc_tom tom.ov2 file as wild camping.ov2

2] Rename the wild Camp.bmp file as Wild Camping.bmp

3] Copy these two files to the appropriate folder on the device where you find other poi files - this you do using windows explorer, or tom tom home. 

4] Google earth just open the .KML file.The wild camping should be under tempoary places. 

Dezi


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike & Tricia. Welcome to the site from the Wester Isles of Scotland and hope you enjoy browsing the forums.

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

John


----------



## mikesel (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for trying to help Dezi.  I've tried everything you suggested and everything I can find about downloading files to a TomTom, but all without success.  I can see the file data, using editors suggested by TomTom themselves, but however I save the file, the device won't read it. 

Mike


----------



## barryd (Jul 8, 2010)

Firstly dont worry about asking stupid questions.  Ive been motorhoming for over 2 years now and still ask stupid questions.  People love to help and answer just about anything.

I have an ancient tomtom one and all I did was plug it in to the PC and copy the two files to my western europe maps folder in windows explorer and it picks them up.  If you cant get it to see them then I reckon your copying them to the wrong place.  I think they need to be in your maps folder.  I would suggest talking to TomTom support.  They are quite good.

0845 1610009
Mon-fri 9 till 6:30

Cheers
Barry


----------



## mikesel (Jul 9, 2010)

*Problem solved*

Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions.  I finally found this link deep in TomTom's help screens - Tyre.  It's for a brilliant piece of Freeware called Tyre, which makes the download easy and does a whole lot more.

Mike


----------

